# Denver Union Station Remodel Plans



## MrFSS (Dec 8, 2007)

The full 17 page report (requires PDF ability) is *HERE*.


----------



## darien-l (Dec 9, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> The full 17 page report (requires PDF ability) is *HERE*.


Thanks for posting, I missed this report. Unfortunately, it basically boils down to "add more tracks and put a pretty canopy over the platforms" which is alright but definitely a retreat from the original plan, which envisioned putting tracks below grade in the downtown area and making DEN a through-station. It also appears that the light rail terminal, which is currently directly adjacent to Union Station, will be moved two blocks north to a less convenient location.


----------



## had8ley (Dec 9, 2007)

darien-l said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > The full 17 page report (requires PDF ability) is *HERE*.
> ...


Hey it sure beats the plans for those two marvelous relics of trains heydays sitting in Salt Lake City. Oh, I know, they go around the UP terminal on light rail but that Rio Grande station is just so absolutely beautiful. Anything happening to it or any plans in the fire that anybody knows of?


----------

